# Building a Smoker



## scottl (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a commercial refrigerator that I took all the insides out, took all insulation out to bar metal, and want to put wood on the inside.  I am wondering what type of wood would be good for the inside.  I am thinking of using two types 1” each to save on money, the idea is to put one section down and the other on top and I will put a adjustable vent on top…I am going to use both electric/propane and probable wood to smoke with, at different times. Any and all info would be greatly appreciated. This is going to be used mainly for smoking mullet not sure if that make any differance as far as heat goes.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2009)

Scott welcome to SMF please stop by roll call and make a post. Personally I wouldn't use wood inside it use metal that way you can crank up the temps and not worry about it.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, please stop by roll call and say hello and tell everyone a bit about yourself. As far as the inside goes, I'm with Piney. I would not use wood. I would use metal. Easier to clean up and Im willing to bet, if you stick with this forum, its gonna open up a whole new world of things to smoke aside from fish where higher temps are needed. I really dont know what wood would be best for that application. Cetainly not plywood. Maybe some tongue and groove pine boards? Glad to have you on board, and if you dont find your answer here on this post, just check thru the board. Someone or somewhere on here, you will find what your looking for.

Keep us updated with some pics.


----------



## scottl (Apr 28, 2009)

I was thinking of solid oak, just need room to fill the 2" gap that had the insulation and tin..may put some wood inside and then find some stainless to attach to the inside, nothing fancy for sure..
|
PS.. I would vote for TED..


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 28, 2009)

did you already remove the inner steel box? I apologize, but Im not quite understanding what you mean with using oak and where. Can you take some pics and point out what you want to do in them?


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2009)

What he said. Metal is also better as a cleaning surface, and will probably hold a more consistent temp.


----------



## scottl (Apr 28, 2009)

Was going to line box with 1 x 10 of solid oak boards, not plywood. The metal that is there is thin, but looks like from the info I am getting better stay away from wood..


----------



## mgnorcal (Apr 28, 2009)

I've seen cold smokers made out of wood, but since you've got the metal skin here already you might as well use that and you'll have the option to cook higher temp.  (what temp did you plan on smoking at?)

With the frame exposed, it should be easy to mount racks/grates.
If you feel you need insulation, probably easiest to do something on the outside.

-Unless you're a welder, in which case you could install rockwoll insulation in the wall and put a sheet metal skin, followed by grate holders on the inside.
look here for pics of that kind of build
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g4...albumview=grid


----------



## scottl (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like I will just keep the skin and mod it some, Do have welder and all the tools..temp will be around 200F give or take a bit..thanks for the input.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2009)

Scott if it were me I'd be looking at ways to cold smoke and hot smoke. I would really like to have something like you have right now and set it up to cold smoke and also be able to hot smoke in the same unit. I don't know how long you've been smoking or how into it you've gotten but if like most of us one thing leads to another and we want to cold smoke things like sausage and bacon but also want to hot smoke things like ribs and butts. Having one smoker that would do it all would be great.


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Scott. Thanks for that photo. Sorry I didnt understand what you were talking about but I see now. As other have said, a dual unit would be great, one in which you can do both hot and cold smoking in. If it were me, and I had the unit that you have in your shop, I would take a thin walled 1x1 square tubing and use it as studs on the side, just like building a room in a house. I would then get some 1" thick kiln insulation off ebay. This stuff is overkill for smoking purposes, but the price is right and it is EXTREMELY efficient in holding in the heat. I would then take some sheet metal, non galvanized, like some 18-22 guage and use that for the final interior. You would for sure end up with a solid and well insulated smoker. 

Here is a link if your interested to the ebay store that I was turned onto from a fellow member. I have seen the ones he has built and I can say without a doubt, will be the way I go on my next one.

http://stores.ebay.com/HIGH-TEMP-REFRACTORY-STORE


----------



## scottl (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you mean the Kaowool Ceramic Fiber Blank? I have some tubing, and yes that would work good..I will have to pick up some sheet metal and a vent for the top..


----------



## scottl (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got back from the steel shop, have all the steel I need and just ordered the 1" thick kiln insulation....


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 28, 2009)

Very cool I can't wait to see pics of this one


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you really? Dang your moving fast on this. Heck at this pace, I guess we will see your first smoke on, oh I'd say......Friday? LOL.

Remember, take your time. No sense on rushing. Any questions at all, you have a boat load of folks here who are more than happy to assist, myself included.


----------



## shawnr5 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sure it will work well for heat retention, but be careful working with the kaowool. I worked with it in the final filters for airbag inflators and it can be nasty stuff. It WILL irritate your skin and your respiratory tract. Pick up some disposable tyvek sleeves and gloves to wear while handling it and wear a mask to keep from breathing the fibers. Make darn sure that the interior wall seals completely against releasing the fibers into the cooking area.

Good luck.
Shawn


----------



## scottl (Apr 29, 2009)

What distance between racks would be good for fish? I want to get the max out of it but not put them to close.


----------



## davenh (Apr 30, 2009)

Why not just use plain old fiberglass insulation? Good for 800F. Regular pink stuff from HD, just peel off the facing.


----------



## scottl (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure, I was just about to order the Kiln, can get it for 136 deliverd from GA to 33710...cheapest I could find with shipping....anyone know why you could not use the pink stuff?


----------



## davenh (Apr 30, 2009)

I used it in my build, works fine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You can get a roll of R-13 for like 11 bucks. You'll never get near 800F, no need to spend the $$ on 2300F rated materials for a smoker. 

I used 2" aluminum angle for the gap between the walls. You should also check out a salvage yard for steel or aluminum sheets.














Here's a link to the rest of the build. :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=72683

Link to temp ratings for common types insulation, this site has fiberglass at 1000F.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/in...res-d_922.html


----------



## scottl (Apr 30, 2009)

That is very nice, much more elaborate than I am going to end up with.  How do you use the heating element in conjunction with the wood box on the side?  And is the red caulking just high time casket sealer?


----------



## davenh (May 1, 2009)

I use the heating element to pre-heat the chamber before firing up the coals. Once at my setpoint temp, I start the charcoal using the minion method. As the coals heat up the element backs off to maintain the setpoint, the charcoal takes over as the primary fuel with the heater helping out a little. As the charcoal burns down the element steps up and keeps the temp from dropping. I get excellent temp control and can stretch a couple chimneys of lump for more 6 hours. Best of both worlds, get true charcoal cooking with the precise temp control of a high end electric 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

The red stuff is permatex hi-temp silicon gasket maker/adhesive. It's tougher and sets up much quicker than regular hi-temp silicon sealer. Good for 650F.

Looking forward to seeing how your build goes, If I can help out at all let me know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## scottl (May 1, 2009)

Got it, Thanks a bunch...


----------



## scottl (May 1, 2009)

Hi Dave

One question,,mine looks like yours but has wheels on the bottom, site up around 6 inches, do you think it would work if I put a square box in the bottom with an element in it and put the wood/chargoal on/beside the element at the same time or would you say putting the box on the outside would be the best?


----------



## davenh (May 10, 2009)

Hi Scott...sorry I missed this. I like the box outside, easier to add wood/charcoal and control the temp with the air intake vent. I think the SFB is the way to go if your trying to keep charcoal as your primary fuel. Plus you can get the chargriller SFB for $55 at Lowes.

You also need to be careful you don't go over the sheath temp rating of your element. If you put the element too close to the hot coals it might not last long. I used a finned tubular heater. The fins gives faster/better heat transfer to air which helps keep the sheath temp down. Plus the main coals not being in the same chamber helps too.


----------



## scottl (May 10, 2009)

thanks, I have been down, and havent been able to work on it as much, but gettin all thinks together about done.


----------

